
Cyberattacks Put Russian Fingers on the Switch at Power Plants - helloworld
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/us/politics/russia-cyberattacks.html
======
DrScump
Posted an hour earlier; 36+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16597030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16597030)

